# Very skinny dog! Eats his own poop!



## arizm (Oct 24, 2016)

My dog is a Panda Shepherd and he is 4 months and 18 days. He weighs only 23 lbs! I don´t want him to stay short or have issues when growing up. When I got him from the Kettle he was about 3 months and a half and he was WAY skinnier. I feed him 3 times a day and he still does not gain a lot of weight. He has the bad habit of eating his own poop and we are on top of him all day.. I would like to get help from you guys ...1. Help with the issue of him being very skinny 2. Issue with eating his own poop. :smile2:


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Have you had him to the vets for a check up? I would run a fecal on him to check for parasites too.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi arizm and Welcome! :greet:


Agree with lhczth. Vet check and fecal test in order.

Also, what brand name food are you feeding him?

Moms


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi and welcome! Pretty puppy! I agree, take him to the vet asap and have him get a full physical. What are you feeding him?


----------



## arizm (Oct 24, 2016)

lhczth said:


> Have you had him to the vets for a check up? I would run a fecal on him to check for parasites too.


Yeah I did when I got him! I checked for parasites but its impossible to get rid of the parasites he has if he keeps eating his poop.


----------



## arizm (Oct 24, 2016)

Purina Pro Plan Focus Puppy Large Breed Dry Dog Food! 

I took him to the vet when I got him and he had parasites and gave him the treatment, but its impossible to get rid of the parasites if he keeps eating his poop!


----------



## arizm (Oct 24, 2016)

Purina Pro Plan Focus Puppy Large Breed Dry Dog Food!


----------



## arizm (Oct 24, 2016)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Hi arizm and Welcome! :greet:
> 
> 
> Agree with lhczth. Vet check and fecal test in order.
> ...


Purina Pro Plan Focus Puppy Large Breed Dry Dog Food! 

I took him to the vet when I got him and he had parasites and gave him the treatment, but its impossible to get rid of the parasites if he keeps eating his poop!


----------



## arizm (Oct 24, 2016)

Deb said:


> Hi and welcome! Pretty puppy! I agree, take him to the vet asap and have him get a full physical. What are you feeding him?


Purina Pro Plan Focus Puppy Large Breed Dry Dog Food!


----------



## telavivgsd (Jul 6, 2016)

For the eating poop issue, just don't let him do it. Pick it up as soon as he goes and then he can't eat it. 

I've heard of people feeding pineapple to discourage it, but just picking it up is more foolproof, especially if he has parasites.

Good luck, he's a cutie!


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Adding For-bid to his food may dissuade eating poop.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

arizm said:


> Purina Pro Plan Focus Puppy Large Breed Dry Dog Food!
> 
> I took him to the vet when I got him and he had parasites and gave him the treatment, but its impossible to get rid of the parasites if he keeps eating his poop!



Purina does not produce quality foods! 

Here are some high quality kibbles:
*PUPPY FORMULAS:*
*ACANA: **http://acana.com/our-foods/heritage/puppy-large-breed/*Store Locator | Acana
*ORIJEN: **http://www.orijen.ca/products/dog-food/dry-dog-food/puppy-large/** Store Locator: *http://www.orijen.ca/where-to-buy/ (Be aware that Orijen gives some dogs loose stools)
*FROMM’S: **http://frommfamily.com/products/gold/dog/dry/#heartland-gold-large-breed-puppy** Store Locator: *http://frommfamily.com/retailers/usa/#progress=2
*NATURE’S VARIETY: **http://www.instinctpetfood.com/product/instinct-raw-boost-grain-free-kibble-large-breed-puppy-food-chicken*Store locator: http://www.naturesvariety.com/locator
*
*
*
*
*Always transition with small amounts of new food mixed with old*, taking a week or two to change. If stool get loose, go back to previous amount fed (where stool was solid) and hold at that amount for a few days until his gut gets use to it. Then increase again. This is called "bowel tolerance".


*Coprophagia*
Per PetMD: "For some dogs, eating feces is a behavior learned from the litter-mates and/or mother. But, dogs that are fed a low-quality food (or an insufficient amount of food) may also resort to eating feces in an instinctual attempt to balance out a dietary deficiency. This may be further exacerbated if your dog has a digestive enzyme deficiency, because it prevents any of the food’s nutrients to be properly absorbed by the body. Basically, your dog is attempting to eat feces in the hopes to forgo starving to death."

Dr. Karen Becker: "Dogs on entirely processed, dry food diets, who eat no living foods at all, will intentionally seek out other sources of digestive enzymes to make up for their own lifelong enzyme deficiency. Feeding your pet a diet containing human-grade protein, probiotics and supplemental digestive enzymes can sometimes curb the urge to find gross sources of free enzymes around the yard or in the cats litter box."

Coprophagia can also be caused by a Vitamin-B1 (Thiamine) deficiency. *“B-1 deficiency *can be caused by feeding your dog a low-quality or a nutritionally incomplete diet (Dogspire).”
“Feeding a poorly digestible diet, underfeeding, and medical conditions that decrease absorption such as digestive enzyme deficiencies or parasites, could lead to malnutrition or vitamin and mineral deficiencies, and therefore an increased appetite and possibly stool eating. In addition, if the stools contain large amounts of undigested food material, there is an increased likelihood that the puppy would eat the stools. When adult dogs begin to eat stools, it may also be due to malabsorption of nutrients or to dietary nutritional deficiencies. In addition, any condition that might cause an increase in appetite or an unusual appetite, such as diabetes, Cushing's disease, thyroid disease, or treatment with certain drugs such as steroids may lead to an increase in stool eating. Dogs that are placed on extreme calorie restriction or that are fed poorly balanced diets may also begin to eat their stools. A change in diet to one that is more digestible, or one with different protein sources may be useful. Dogs on restricted calorie diets may do better on a high bulk or high fiber formula. Some dogs may be improved by adding enzyme supplements to improve nutrient digestion or absorption.” (VAC Hospitals)

Supplement in a raw and natural form:
*Garden Of Life Vitamin Code Raw B Complex*: Ingredients: RAW ORGANIC FRUIT AND VEGETABLE BLEND- ORGANIC: STRAWBERRY, CHERRY, BLACKBERRY, RASPBERRY, BEET JUICE, BROCCOLI,C UCUMBER, TOMATO, KALE, SPINACH,
CABBAG E, CAULIFLOWER, CELERY, PARSLEY, ASPARAGUS, GINGER Can be purchased at a local health food store (NOT GNC) or on line https://www.amazon.com/Garden-Life-Vitamin-Complex-Capsules/dp/B00280M12A 

*Fresh food:*
*Pork is high in B-1. 1/3rd cup served raw (or slightly cooked) several times per week may help. Pork must be frozen for at least one week before it is given to your dog raw. Choose very lean pork by purchasing pork chops or other cuts of pork on sale. Cut off most of the fat and cut in smaller pieces before freezing. 
*Liver from Beef, and Chicken contain Thiamine (B-1). Slightly cook, cool, cut into small pieces, place in zip loc baggies and freeze until needed.
*Asparagus (pureed), green peas (pureed), ground flax seed and tuna (cooked) also have high quantities of B-1 that can be added to the diet.
Always introduce new food items slowly in small amounts at first. 


Deficiency in *Vitamin K-1* can also be lacking in a diet causing Coprophagia. You can supply this naturally to her diet by adding 1 Tablespoon of chopped parsley every other day (never use synthetic Vitamin K-3, also called Menadione Sodium Bisulfate, as prolonged use can possibly damage organs and have a carcinogenic effect). Additionally, “the flavonoids in parsley—especially luteolin—have been shown to function as antioxidants that combine with highly reactive oxygen-containing molecules (called oxygen radicals) and help prevent oxygen-based damage to cells. In addition, extracts from parsley have been used in animal studies to help increase the antioxidant capacity of the blood.”

Coprophagia can also be a lack of enzymes. Dogs look for ENZYMES to eat in other animals stool (canine, rabbit, cat) and in grass. 


Sunday Sundae is a plant based, Whole Food digestive enzyme/probiotic that could help: 
*Sunday Sundae* (Digestive Enzyme & Pro-Biotic Combo): http://store.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/Sunday-Sundae-12oz.html

OR


*Digest All Plus:* (Digestive Enzyme/ProBiotic combo) Wholistic Digest All Plus? - Digestive Support - Canine


If you look for a commercially prepared “stool deterrent” READ the label and make sure that it *doesn't contain MSG (Mono-sodium Glutamate) which can be toxic.* Please research MSG before purchasing as it is VERY suspect of being a dangerous toxin: 
Some people say to shake "Accent' Meat Tenderizer on their food.....please don't.....this is MSG!
-Per Wiki: *MSG is classified by the FDA as an excitotoxin, a dangerous neurotoxin* that shrivels and kills brain cells and has been linked to causing seizures, migraines, heart palpitations and even cancer, amongst it's many symptoms.... in people! Never mind your dog, YOU should be avoiding MSG! It's definitely one of those things you should not feed a dog.
http://evidenceofmsgtoxicity.blogspot.com/: All processed free glutamic acid (MSG) – no matter how produced -- is neurotoxic (kills brain cells) and is endocrine disrupting (damages the endocrine system) (7-8). In addition, all processed free glutamic acid (MSG) will cause adverse reactions ranging from feelings of mild discomfort or simple skin rash to such things as irritable bowel, asthma, migraine headache, mood swings, heart irregularities, asthma, seizures, and depression when the amount of MSG ingested exceeds a person's MSG-tolerance level(9).
http://thehydrantblog.com/2012/07/31/dog-food-and-the-hidden-msg/ MSG or glutamate is a suspected addictive neurotoxin that has been associated with chest pain, headaches, numbness, asthmatic reactions, brain damage (in rats, rabbits, chicks and monkeys), depression, irritability, and mood changes, reproductive dysfunction in males and females, nervous symptoms (decreased sensibility in neck, arms and back) and irregular heartbeat. *It’s also on the FDA’s list for further study for possible mutagenic teratogenic, subacute and reproductive effects.*

*Training: *
Per Whole Dog Journal: The four R’s of dog training, can be used to address almost any training issue: 

1.REDUCE ENERGY
2.REDIRECT THE NEGATIVE
3.REINFORCE THE POSITIVE
4.REPEAT, REPEAT, REPEAT

Applying the four 4 R’s *to address Coprophagia. *

*REDUCE ENERGY*: “While debate continues as to whether coprophagia is a behavioral problem, there’s no doubt that dogs who are bored, receive little aerobic exercise or interesting play, and have unlimited access to their own or other 
animals’ droppings will be difficult to discourage. Increasing the dog’s active exercise, giving him a larger assortment of interesting toys to play with, keeping the dog’s exercise area clean and free from 
excrement, keeping cat litter boxes out of reach, and giving the dog several small meals per day rather than only one large meal can all help reduce his interest in coprophagia or at least reduce his opportunity to indulge”.

*REDIRECT THE NEGATIVE*: You need to first get your dog’s attention OFF the stool and to you. You may be able stop the behavior using a no reward marker (NO!) or duck noise (AAAAACCCKKKKK!) If this doesn’t work, you may need to try something stronger – perhaps an alarm, loud horn or whistle –any obnoxious noise to temporarily get the dog’s attention back to you. If this doesn’t work, try tossing a shake can (a small metal can filled with pebbles or coins) near your dog to get his attention. Some trainers have used a remotely operated citronella spray collar – when your dog turns around to eat the feces, immediately push the button on the remote to spray the dog in the face with the citronella spray to get his attention away from the feces. You may need to have your dog on a lead that you can step on, to prevent him from getting to the feces before you can redirect him. NEXT – let your dog know what you WANT him to do by redirecting his behavior. For some dogs, yelling DO YOU WANT A COOKIE and waving a treat bag in the air will get your dog running towards you! You might have to bring out your dogs favorite toy (A squeak toy? A tennis ball?) and entice him with that. You might engage your dog in a game of chase by running in the opposite direction! Do whatever it takes to get 
your dog to come to you! The name of the game is “do your business, then come running to me for a reward”. 

*REINFORCE THE POSITIVE*: When your dog comes running to you, enthusiastically reward the behavior with a verbal marker (YES, GOOD BOY) and an incredibly tasty high value food treat – dry biscuits aren’t going to cut it here!

*REPEAT, REPEAT, REPEAT*: When teaching any type of new behavior, you must repeat, repeat, repeat! Practice makes perfect. Consistency is critical. Behaviorists estimate that it will take at least a month – and possibly as long as six months –to break this habit, but with practice (and the use of very high value treats), your dog will learn that running back to you after doing his business results in good things happening to him – high value treats! Yum! 


Good Luck!
Moms


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

has he been tested for EPI? SIBO?

Before you add any digestive enzymes to his diet you should test for those as well. 

Clean up his poop as soon as he goes. Spray the area with bleach or Windex that has ammonia in it. OR dump some diatomaceous earth on the spot.


----------



## Hazel von Goppy (Feb 15, 2015)

I am not sure if this could be an issue, since he is still very young, but talk to your vet about EPI - coprophagia is one of the symptoms. 
Our girl developed this when she was around 14-months old. 

If you are with the pup all day, watch him, and be ready to pick up the poop right after he is done. Does he go outside already? Have you noticed him eating other non-food items? And I mean eating, not just destroying.


----------



## cruzingwithk9s (Nov 6, 2014)

I agree, we have fed our german shepherds pups raw food (raw meat and bones). We are on our fourth dog that has been raised as rawfed and they are very healthy. Now I did still have one that ate her own poop but I picked it up as fast as she pooped (sometimes she grabbed it and ran while I was doing this) but I had read it was because something was not digesting properly and so it entices them again. She did not have worms as I tested her for them and now at age one she no longer does this. But I agree with the better quality dog food. Purina has never produced good food as they use gmos and fillers. So try the suggestions of Acana or Orijen and I bet you will be surprised at the results. I have four dogs, age 11, age 8 and two at age one and besides the rabies vaccination, they have never had to go to the vet for anything.


----------



## pjstrommen (Sep 10, 2015)

*Ansdwer to dog eating it own poop.*

Try adding unflavored meat tenderizer to your dog food. That is what I did with one of my puppy and it seem to stop him from eating his only poop.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

telavivgsd said:


> For the eating poop issue, just don't let him do it. Pick it up as soon as he goes and then he can't eat it.
> 
> I've heard of people feeding pineapple to discourage it, but just picking it up is more foolproof, especially if he has parasites.


I agree with this -- scooping poop immediately is the 100%, fool-proof way to end poop-eating of any dog! 

Leaving it on the ground in the yard, and leaving him out unattended, just encourages the natural impulse in some dogs to keep their area tidy....by removing the mess. So you need to remove the mess first.

If he previously had parasites and has been eating his poop, you're likely going to need to deworm again. And possibly one more time in about 2-3 weeks. Once the parasites are really gone, he's likely to start gaining weight -- those intestinal parasites steal the nutrition from their bodies and can really do some nasty stuff to them.

Good luck!


----------

